# Mondphase



## Heiko (29 September 2004)

Weils echt wichtig zu sein scheint:
Hier ist die aktuelle Mondphase



(von Astronomie.de)


----------



## scrat007 (29 September 2004)

Angst vor Wehrwölfen?


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Angst vor Wehrwölfen?



nope,  Trollen, die sind bei Vollmond voll aktiv....


----------



## Devilfrank (30 September 2004)

...wurde auch schon gesichtet.


----------



## Reinhard (30 September 2004)

*Please -*

don't it:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 September 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Angst vor Wehrwölfen?


http://www.zitate-welt.de/gedichte/morgenstern_christian.html#werwolf


			
				Christian Morgenstern schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Werwolf*
> Ein Werwolf eines Nachts entwich
> von Weib und Kind und sich begab
> an eines Dorfschullehrers Grab
> ...


----------



## Reinhard (30 September 2004)

*Werwolf*

... auch zu finden unter:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4292&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=68

Schönen Abend
Reinhard


----------



## A John (30 September 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> ...wurde auch schon gesichtet.


Ein offizielles Verkehrsschild der Norwegischen Straßenverkehrsbehörde.
Kein Joke!





Gruss A. John


----------



## Der Jurist (30 September 2004)

Den Monat im Überblick, damit man weiß, wann die Trolle kommen.


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2005)

Da am "Frühlingsvollmond" bekanntlich Ostern hängt: 

Es geht dieses mal besonders heftig um - noch mehr als ein Tag bis Trollmond, und das Volk dreht schon durch.

Genaue Vorplanungsinformationen gibt's hier.
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2007)

*AW: Mondphase*

Nachdem was heute im Forum los ist, hatte ich den Eindruck es  wäre Vollmond. Ist es aber nicht.

Dann muß es am Wetter liegen ....


----------

